
10W LED- SEVERE SERVICE - speersharp
How rugged are typical 10W LED&#x27;s? Can they be used in a standard mechanic&#x27;s drop light fixture? We know that standard filaments fail from the shock of dropping. Heavy duty filaments were developed for Rough Service applications and worked well. Will it be necessary to wait for a Rough Service LED?
Thermal problems should not be a problem here if used in an open grid type drop-light.
======
download13
I would imagine that LEDs will work fine as-is. They generally come mounted on
something much sturdier than a thin tungsten wire.

